# Silicon Dioxide



## KimberlyP (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi Everyone







I mentioned this to my friends on the IC (Interstitial Cystitis) chat board and no one is too familiar with this additive that I have been discovering in products.I am noticing it more and more in products...like sauces, and also on generic brands of Herbal Remedy products. Also there is a Restaurant Corporation in Canada that provides their brand name sauces and it has "Silicon Dioxide" listed as one of the ingredients. I don't want to name the Company as I am not sure if I can post it or not.Does anyone have any thoughts on this??Thanks Kim P


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi Everyone,Has anyone had the opportunity to think about this?ThanksKim P


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

Sand? Who are the companies?


----------

